# Register business name with the CRO using my home as buisness address: CRO refused!



## Lilac&Moose (2 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I tried to register a business name with the CRO and put my home address as the business address (as thats where i conduct the business from) and they rejected it saying "given the nature of your business (sewing) it would be better to locate the business elsewhere"
Cant i operate a home business from home??


----------



## J.Ryan (2 Sep 2010)

Yes you can,  ring them up and see why they refused it


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Sep 2010)

Did they think you meant sowing as opposed to sewing ?


----------



## Sandals (3 Sep 2010)

good while back had this idea for teaching sewing classes for kids (qualified in area) from home, have home office etc but couldnt get insurance from anywhere. I would love to know what your idea is and how you fair out with it.


----------



## irishmoss (4 Sep 2010)

I thought this would be more a planning isuue with the local council rather then CRO.
Could you call them again and ask them why?


----------



## Lilac&Moose (7 Sep 2010)

sure I will call them and see what the deal is.  They didnt give a reason, other than what i have stated above.  Thought i would check first to see if its just me being stoopid before i get on the blower to them and ask why they rejected me! pfff! 

thanks


----------



## Bob_tg (26 Sep 2010)

any update?


----------



## Lilac&Moose (15 Oct 2010)

Well after a little confusion on behalf of the CRO crowd, I now have a registered business name!! The lady thought i was selling items from my home and thought it more appropriate to sell from a shop.  I told her i was selling online first. She didnt like that idea and said to me "most people who sell things sell from a shop front-thats the norm"  i told her lots of people sell items online solely and after a little pushing, i re-submitted the application and it came through today.  Am thrilled  

I do have a question though-do I have to have the business number on my business cards? or just the name?


----------



## irishmoss (16 Oct 2010)

No business name is just fine

I have to say I'm shocked at this nanny state attitude

Good luck


----------



## Bob_tg (16 Oct 2010)

More like granny state


----------



## Westgolf (16 Oct 2010)

*business at home*

We should be encouraging this kind of thing not putting barriers in the way of somebody with a bit of initiative and the get-up-and-go to do some thing about it themselves.

best of luck with your venture, let us know how things go.

Westgolf


----------



## ajapale (16 Oct 2010)

Bob_tg said:


> More like granny state



LOL .

OP, best of luck with your venture!



> *Can the registered office be my home address?* The registered office address of the Company can be whatever the  Directors decide so long as it is located within the state. Directors  commonly use their residential address for the purposes of providing the  Company with a registered office address.


----------



## RonanC (16 Oct 2010)

ajapale said:


> *Can the registered office be my home address?* The registered  office address of the Company can be whatever the  Directors decide so  long as it is located within the state. Directors  commonly use their  residential address for the purposes of providing the  Company with a  registered office address.



Big difference between the registered office of a Limited Company which can be anywhere from a solicitors office to a home address and a Business Name which is the principal address at which the business will be operated from.


----------



## ajapale (16 Oct 2010)

Thanks Ronan,

I didnt realise that.


aj


----------



## Lilac&Moose (18 Oct 2010)

RonanC said:


> Big difference between the registered office of a Limited Company which can be anywhere from a solicitors office to a home address and a Business Name which is the principal address at which the business will be operated from.



True-this is just about Registering the business name-i am not a Limited Company...yet!

Am off to my first Baby fair this week to showcase my wares and to kick start the business. Wish me some Irish luck.

Thanks for all your replies and help-muchly appreciated.


----------



## PaulLouth (20 Oct 2010)

Good Luck!


----------

